# Apple Smoked Salmon



## bill in mn (Jul 25, 2010)

Last night was at the brother in-laws lake home to cook some fresh salmon a friend of mine caught in Lake Michigan and gave to me ( Thursday) .I would have like to cooked it at my house ( on the MES ) but the weather was extremely  nice not to be at the lake.He has a small gas Weber  2  burner grill so I bring some apple wood and make a foil pouch to lay on the burners.On the center island in the kitchen we have all these snacks and I'm making the apple pouch for smoking  on the other end. The brother in-law sees "Apple chips" in the bag and thinks he should try one ,I guess they're kind of hard and not to salty.I had to pick my daughter up off the floor she was laughing so hard. The salmon was great ,smoked with apple and just fresh lemon juice and small amount of lemon pepper and off the grill at 150*.  Need to repeat that ,  often.


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 25, 2010)

Apple Chips. Thats funny. Did he really think they were apple chips and not wood apple chips.


----------



## bill in mn (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes he thought the were dried apple chips to go with all the other crackers and chips.I was there again today and when you look at the bag it says "apple smoking chips" I don't think he saw it clearly and thought they were edible.still smiling about that one.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't care who you are... that there is funny!  On the plus side you will have something to raz him about for a long time to come!.... lol.


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 26, 2010)

Maybe he "wood" like cherry chips better.


----------

